# Beans - Time to de-gas completely



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I am often asked how long beans take to de-gas but have never managed to pin down a definitive answer.

The estimated timeframes are between 3-5 days after roasting.

I would have thought that there are several factors to consider that would change the time a particular bean took to de-gas and that each bean has different characteristics.

I have a particular bag of beans (sealed - unopened) that has been constantly expanding (and I have been expelling the gas using the one way valve) for nearly 2 weeks - surely something is not right here!

As far as I can tell there are no defects on the bag itself and the seal and one-way-valve look to be totally intact.

This bag was sent to me with my new grinder so is not a priority to drink - I don't know the actual roast date but can only assume it was early November as the best before date (this is a different topic.....) is for November 2009!

I will be using these beans next week for a photo-shoot / article on grinding.

I would love to see your thoughts on how long it takes for beans to de-gas.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Well with espresso, the reccomended time frame, especially competition is to give them at least a week, otherwise you will get messier, fizzier pours. Also you will get a little more acidity coming through.

When I'm cupping I like to cup on the 7th day, as I feel that by this point, the bean has mellowed out enough to give quite a clear cup, and allow all the flavours to come into balance slightly more.

Some beans, Sumatran for example will take even longer, we use it in our blend, and it tends to bring out the best sweetness and drop the acidity at 8-9 days!

Chris


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Recently. with the severe drop in temperature outside, and the fact our storeroom is just off the porch, unheated, and stonewalled. I noticed something interesting.

After 8-10 days, normally the sweet spot for our espresso blend. I opened a bag, and pulled a shot, and it behaved like it was roasted the day before. Big fizzy crema, pour times hard to nail down, and a real unpleasant acidity in the cup. Really cutting and harsh. I couldn't understand, I thought I'd made a mistake with stock rotation, and checked the roast date, but it was true.

I then brought a couple more bags in, wondering if it was the heat causing the issue. Checked the roast date, 9 days previous. And then squeezed all the gas out the bags using the one-way valve. I then left them in the warmish shop... two hours later, both bags totally full of gas again.

it seems that as with any chemical/biological reaction, the heat really is necessary to aid the process, so if you are having issues with coffee taking an age to mellow out, look at the store temperature.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

That's interesting. That might come to bite us in the arse then, cos our beans are kept in a shed on the back of the unit that isn't heated in any way. Could have some fun times during this winter then...thanks for the heads up though Chris, could come in useful, and I'll make sure to keep you updated, see if the same thing happens with our beans.


----------

